# Question on parking the ambulance



## socalemt1990 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm curious other EMTs takes on "Backing in" the ambulance to parking spots while waiting for a call. I always see 911 services backed in while IFT companies always just pull in facing a wall or an obstacle requiring them to reverse before leaving. In my opinion it looks unproffesional to park like this if posting for a call but my ift partners refuse to back in... and actually seem to get "upset" that I insist backing in parking space. What is your view on this? Should only 911 units do this?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

I typically back in, but I back in all my vehicles just out of habit. It really makes no difference. If your excuse is that it lets you respond faster, please don't vocalize that. Saving 5 seconds from not having to back out will make absolutely zero difference. And why would it matter what a 911 unit did versus an IFT company?

I can't fathom how pulling straight in could be seen as unprofessional... :unsure: That's ridiculous.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 27, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I can't fathom how pulling straight in could be seen as unprofessional... :unsure: That's ridiculous.



Because it's unprofessional to leave your backside hanging out. Or something like that.


----------



## socalemt1990 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ive always viewed it as a "not fully ready to respond"... same as when we roll up on scene and the gurney is not made or all the equipment is out of the jump bag and needs to be put in before we leave the rig


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2013)

I always back into parking spots no matter what I'm driving. It's a habit. It's a lot easier and safer to pull out of a parking spot over backing out.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 27, 2013)

There are very few non-negotiables I have in EMS.  Parking isn't one of them.  Not to trivialize the topic, but who cares?

Working 911 my partners would sometimes back into spots to minimize the tasks we had to do while looking for the location, responding to the radio, and messing with the MDT.  It saved time not having to have a spotter get out.  Working IFT calls does a few seconds really matter?

Definitely not worth the argument.


----------



## socalemt1990 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)

I prefer to back in and agree it looks better. Personally, it's on the "not worth my time to argue about" list. Double parking, parking in fire lanes for convenience (911 or IFT) and having a dirty ambulance are bigger fish to fry in my opinion.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 27, 2013)

I will add this, if you are backing into spots when pull through spots are available, you are setting yourself up for an incident. This mostly applies to larger parking lots. The more you back up, the higher the chance of hitting something.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 27, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I always back into parking spots no matter what I'm driving. It's a habit. It's a lot easier and safer to pull out of a parking spot over backing out.



This.

Plus it's way easier to back into spots with my truck than it is to pull forward into them. 

As far as double parking or fire lines, I know JP disagrees with me but I do it. More convenient for me plus I'm not getting *****ed at for long chute times. Also, have you ever tried to pull a type 3 out of a single parking space and turn one way or the other with cars parked in the spots directly next to you? It's virtually impossible without getting one of em with your rear bumper.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 27, 2013)

We will take up 2 spots, but it is in the larger parking lots, not some mom & pop store. Even if we park in the back of the lot, people seem to like to park near us. We've parked with no other cars around, run into a grocery store to get lunch, and come back and had cars parked on either side, with 6'' to open the doors. It is really annoying.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> As far as double parking or fire lines, I know JP disagrees with me but I do it. More convenient for me plus I'm not getting *****ed at for long chute times. Also, have you ever tried to pull a type 3 out of a single parking space and turn one way or the other with cars parked in the spots directly next to you? It's virtually impossible without getting one of em with your rear bumper.



I prefer driving type 3s and never had that problem.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 27, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> I prefer to back in and agree it looks better. Personally, it's on the "not worth my time to argue about" list. Double parking, parking in fire lanes for convenience (911 or IFT) and having a dirty ambulance are bigger fish to fry in my opinion.



What if company policy wants you to double park? :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What if company policy wants you to double park? :unsure:




A bridge that would be crossed if I ever came to it.


----------



## Brandon O (Apr 27, 2013)

Burn seconds when you can spare them, not when you just got dispatched to the baby on fire. Back it in (or pull through) by habit.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 27, 2013)

Brandon Oto said:


> Burn seconds when you can spare them, not when you just got dispatched to the baby on fire. Back it in (or pull through) by habit.



I laughed, briefly felt guilty, then laughed again.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 28, 2013)

Tactical parking isnt to increase response times. Its to avoid accidents. When you back into a parking spot, people arent going to try and sneak past you. if you have to back out, people will because they dont want to wait


----------



## Tigger (Apr 28, 2013)

I tried to always park defensively when I worked in Boston. If I was parallel parked somewhere I would sometimes take two spots so no one could park me in if we were going to be away from the truck for lunch or whatnot. Such practices were encouraged (right or wrong) since making the million point turn to get out when you have 6 inches off each bumper is a scratched bumper waiting to happen. 

At stores I try to find a pull through space, and with the length of the ambulance, that usually meant taking two spaces as well. 

Backing into a parking spot in a less full lot is a lot easier than backing out from a lot that is suddenly full. Never had an issue with partners not doing it, and that continues here. Plus the local Wal-Mart has an emergency vehicle parking area too!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I tried to always park defensively when I worked in *Boston*. If I was parallel parked somewhere I would sometimes take two spots so no one could park me in if we were going to be away from the truck for lunch or whatnot. Such practices were encouraged (right or wrong) since making the million point turn to get out when you have 6 inches off each bumper is a scratched bumper waiting to happen.



Emphasis added. When everyone drives/parks like an a-hole, driving/parking like an a-hole is pretty much required. I'm happy I was never a short walk from the T the two years I lived there. 




> Backing into a parking spot in a less full lot is a lot easier than backing out from a lot that is suddenly full.


This. You know what traffic is around you and all you have to do is line up the outside of the tire with the inside of the parking line in a mirror.


----------



## NBfire841 (Apr 29, 2013)

I always back in.  I find it easier to get into and out of parking spots, and it is also easier to back into driveways and pull out forward than vise versa, because people will try to sneak behind you while backing out onto the road.  Our truck always faces the exit on scene.  Easier to drive forward out if there if you're being shot at, which has happened at my private service.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 29, 2013)

Tigger said:


> the local Wal-Mart has an emergency vehicle parking area too!



my wal-mart needs one of those


----------

